# The French-Bros. Bauer-Co milk



## dollarbill (Mar 18, 2006)

hey all was wondering if any one had info on this half pint milk.The French-Bros. Bauer-Co. cincinnati. it allso has a FB on the other side and little flower around the top. thanks for any help yall can give. good luck diggen. bill


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 18, 2006)

this is the FB on the other side thanks agian. bill


----------



## madman (Mar 19, 2006)

hey bill nice digs, love the milk, teens twentys on date, nice find  mike


----------



## crkgrl (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Bill,
 I am going to have to come to Maysville.  Seems like all our Cinti/N KY bottles are washing up down there. 

 French-Bauer was a local dairy when I was a kid.  I can remember FB ice cream into the 1960's.  Not sure who eventually bought them out.  Maybe Clover Leaf, Trauth or  United Dairy Farms.

 Not sure where the plant was located.  Did you google it?

 Beth


----------



## crkgrl (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.uc.edu/news/public_PrintableRelease.asp?information=2147

 Here is some info on French Bauer


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 19, 2006)

hey mike and beth thanks for the replys .beth thought i remembered french baure ice cream . that a nice artical in fact my father did that same type of work from the 60s to the 80s for carnation. you allso mentioned clover leaf dairy.they suppled the milk when i was in school here in maysville.the plant was right across the street from my grade school an right infont of the carnation can and condecery. oh an about cinn bottles there are a lot of them this way but they didnt float down though the river flows east to west .but just let me know an ill put you on miles of river bank ya can walk an dig.thanks agian an good luck diggen.bill


----------



## crkgrl (Mar 19, 2006)

I might take you up on that, Bill.


----------

